# GBAA State Field-Kennesaw Archery



## 900 Shooter (Mar 31, 2016)

Kennesaw Archery located in Acworth, Georgia, will be hosting the GBAA State Field Tournament June 10-12. This will be a 2 day tournament filled with challenging shots. Kennesaw Archery is in the final stages of completion of the only complete 28 target field range in Georgia. Since this is a local tournament for the metro Atlanta area, we are hoping to get lots of participants. Further details of the tournament are coming soon!


----------



## red1691 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Butt Woppin*

You know how it is, when the South comes up North They get Dear Lord prepare them for the  they will recieve in June!!! The South will rise again!!!!


----------



## PATfromPA (Apr 8, 2016)

Will Kennesaw be hosting any weekend field shoots besides the state shoots?


----------



## 900 Shooter (Apr 23, 2016)

Just a reminder that you need to plan to attend the GBAA/NFAA Regional Field Shoot at Kennesaw Archery. We are placing our final targets this week and will be ready for all archers, adults young & old, cubs and youth. Shots from 20 feet to 80 yards and some shots are a little uphill and downhill so its going to be a challenge.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Apr 23, 2016)

One other note, Cabelas is sponsoring a 100 yard novelty shoot that will take place on Saturday afternoon with a prize of a nice spotting scope!


----------



## 900 Shooter (May 10, 2016)

The range is ready and the Registration form is attached! This is going to be GOOD!


----------



## red1691 (May 22, 2016)

3 weekends away, time to get those pre. registrations in. We will have a couple of guys coming up to give lessons on how to shoot Bowhunter Freestyle!! So put a set of pin on your bow and we'll teach you a thing or two!!!!


----------



## 900 Shooter (May 24, 2016)

Ricky, Bring It! We are ready, remember the online registration  deadline is June 4


----------



## ninjaneer (May 26, 2016)

I may have to dust off ole faithful for this one red.


----------



## red1691 (May 26, 2016)

ninjaneer said:


> I may have to dust off ole faithful for this one red.



Dust it off? If it's been that long I hope the strings not broke!!! Be good to see you again


----------



## 900 Shooter (May 29, 2016)

We have the range in great shape and will be a challenge to all comers......R U up to the task? It would be good to see you there,


----------



## 900 Shooter (May 29, 2016)

Pre-Registration is this coming Friday, June 4, make sure you get registered before the late fee! Lots of new parking, BBQ and a new range.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 1, 2016)

54 Pre-registered shooters as of today, remember the pre-registration deadline is this Friday!


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 4, 2016)

Range is ready and pre-registration ends today, so avoid the late fee, we have 65 registered shooters! Gonna be Good!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 4, 2016)

Have you ordered no rain with 78 deg. days?


----------



## watermedic (Jun 4, 2016)

Seems that the on line registration has closed early. 

It will be reopened this evening through lunchtime tomorrow. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Chuck, sorry for the trouble,
See all of you next Saturday


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 7, 2016)

Pre-registration is closed with 67 archers! Fantastic and thanks for everyone who is registered. If you are planning on coming to the tournament and have not registered, please arrive at the range no later than 7:30am Saturday morning as we need to get you processed and assigned to a target. We should have great weather in the low 90's and we will be having BBQ sandwiches and cokes for lunch along with a 105 Yard Novelty shoot sponsored by Cabela's.


----------

